# Mountain bike sportives



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Anyone take part in mountain bike sportives?
There's loads of sportives for road riding but not many for mountain biking.

I took the plunge the end of last month and participated in the wiggle southern rough ride.

I really enjoyed it, awesome views, climbs a plenty, fast descents and a couple of more technical sections thrown in for luck!

clipped up video from the ride






Dave


----------

